# mtb beim Boxberg Aukrug



## Timmö__ (5. August 2006)

hallo,
fährt jemand manchmal beim boxberg bei Aukrug?
Wohnen iwelche Biker in der Nähe von Aukrug?
Aukrug liegt in der Nähe von Neumünster, Itzehoe  (Schleswig-Holstein).
Falls es Biker in diesem Umkreis gibt, könnt ihr áuf das Thema antworten.
Würd mich freuen
lg timmö


----------



## Ober (6. August 2006)

Ich bin da mal eine CTF gefahren von NMS aus, die Jungs vom dortigen Radsportclub fahren da häufiger mal. Da solltest Du mal anfragen.
Schöne Gegend, würde da aber allein nichts wieder finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plattbarft (28. April 2011)

Da stolpere ich doch rein zufällig über diesen alten Thread...
Ja es gibt schöne Strecken im Naturpark Aukrug und nicht nur den Boxberg.
Bin dabei, die Gegend zu erforschen/ erfahren und habe schon das eine oder andere gefunden:








Wer mag, ist herzlich eingeladen mit auf Entdeckerreise zu gehen.


----------



## plattbarft (17. Mai 2011)

Nochmal schöne Bilder:


----------



## flysurfer24 (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin,
ich habe großes Interesse, mal dort zu fahren. Wer macht mit oder kann mir Tipps 
für verschiedene Strecken geben ?
Danke und Gruß - Rüdiger


----------



## Joshls13 (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin,
Ich wäre auch auf jeden fall auch dabei!

Gruß 
josh


----------



## flysurfer24 (25. Oktober 2013)

Hi und danke für die Antwort.  @ Josh : habe dir eine PM geschrieben.  greetz rüdiger


----------



## Big_M (29. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

ich war schon oft am Boxberg und kann nur sagen, dass das Gelände sehr Abwechslungsreich ist. Ohne Karte kann man sich aber ziemlich schnell verfahren oder kommt da raus, wo man schonmal war.

gruß
B_M


----------



## plattbarft (29. Oktober 2013)

Direkt am Boxberg war ich schon 'ne Weile nicht mehr. Aufgrund des verzweigten Wegenetzes am Berg, kann man ganz gut kreuz und quer fahren.
War in letzter Zeit öfter mal in Waldhütten unterwegs, geht gut für die kleine Feierabendrunde. Seit die allerdings die alten verwucherten Forstwege mit Kies aufgeschüttet haben, ist es nicht mehr ganz so spannend.
Prinzipiell bin ich gern mal bei einer Runde dabei. Zur Zeit bin ich nur etwas zeitknapp, war schon einige Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Bike.


----------



## Sannyhan (30. November 2015)

Moin zusammen 

Sind Die Strecken dort gut komme aus Neumünster und bin am überlegen dort mal zu fahren , da es in NMS nicht wirklich schöne ecken gibt...


----------



## Deleted 317134 (22. Dezember 2015)

Bin gespannt, ob dieser uralte Fred nochmal zum Leben erweckt werden wird. Ich lass mal nen Mitlesekommentar hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HelGeMa (5. März 2016)

Moin moin. 

Wir sind gerade auf dem weg dorthin. Zwar ohne bikes erstmal aber wir wollen mal gucken ob uns der Wald zusagt. Wir sind eine kleine bikegruppe von ca.  5-10 peoples. 

Wenn uns das zusagt werden wir wohl auch mal öfter dahin fahren. 

Ich werde berichten


----------



## HelGeMa (7. März 2016)

boah leute...es ist wunderschön dort. natur und trails. also wir werden auf jeden fall dorthin fahren und mal ne runde schreddern.


----------

